# Payment plan for a puppy



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone ever done this or know a breeder who does?

I have never come across it till today. How unbelievably trusting of the breeder, dunno if i could do the same tho lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

It would be fraught with so many problems I would have thought and requires a huge amount of trust on both sides, not least that if you cannot afford a puppy then how are you going to afford insurance, vaccinations etc etc. What if the breeder decides that you're not suitable for a pup after you have started to pay? There isn't a pup for the buyer after payment has been made and they insist that they want one? A pup becomes ill or dies before going home etc etc?

In theory the answers to those questions should be straightforward, but human nature being what it is, it would be a complete minefield.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I have read on FB where a breeder *cough* puppy farmer  said they would accept direct debit:mad2:


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Seems silly... why not just put the money into a savings account or a pot, and then pay for a puppy once you can afford it and all the things it needs? Seems the simplest way to do it.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I got into a FB argument with a "breeder" who did a payment plan on pups who wasn't even born :mad2:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow.... erm- why would you sell someone a puppy that can't afford to pay for it?!

I am going to be putting money away each week, I've worked out how much I need to put away each week to have enough money by the end of march - it's a spring planned mating - so I will have enough when the time comes to pay for her, and I'll still have enough money for all the other things I need along the way.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

IMO I think it's totally wrong to do any form of payment plan - makes the "breeder" appear desperate...also, it could invite the wrong kind of people to buy the puppies...say people who want to use them for fighting or bait? Seems like a silly idea to me, if you can't afford the puppy then don't buy it - wait until you are more financially stable and can meet a puppies needs including the price you pay for one...tbh I would always go the rescue route anyway - as there are too many dogs/puppies sitting in rescues needing homes and at least I know the donation will go to the rescue and help dogs in need rather than greedy breeders who only seem to care about the money rather than the dog - which would be the case for "breeders" offering these ridiculous payment plans!! xx


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> IMO I think it's totally wrong to do any form of payment plan - makes the "breeder" appear desperate...


Agreed. Tough times and all that, so yes they probably are desperate to sell the pups. I've seen all sorts of terrible sales tactics on these classified websites to try and off load the pups. Stuff like "i'm going to put the pup to sleep if it's not sold". So I guess a payment plan isn't the worst thing, but I think it smacks of a breeder who isn't too fussed about where the pups are going and more interested in the money. I'd avoid them like the plague.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't like the idea of a payment plan... 

I saved up for Arrow, I didn't have the amount of money just lying around that I needed, so I started putting a bit away each week when I was paid. The thought of a payment plan didn't even cross my mind. I don't see the need for it to be honest, surely rather than a payment plan they can just save up themselves beforehand. 

I don't think it necessarily means that you therefore won't be able to pay for all the other necessities though. I had to save up for Arrow, but he still got his vaccinations, is insured, get his food, toys... he wants for nothing  you could even go as far as to say both of them are a tad bit spoilt!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I had a person trying to buy a puppy from me on instalments. She said she had bought her first Chihuahua this way and gave me the breeders details and said I could contact her for a reference. She was a show breeder. She also said I could have her passport until she had paid for the puppy. Hmmmmmmm.......I said no but I had to say no about 20 times before she got the message. She then said Id given her false hope etc. And turned quite nasty. The GP can be a nightmare.


----------



## Lara1988 (Aug 8, 2012)

A few years ago when we were looking for our 2nd dog, one breeder I spoke to on the phone told me that she had had all the puppies reserved, but had another litter as well ready at a similar time, but as they were a different breed and more money, she would be happy to accept payments over a few months.

I quickly ended the convosation.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Wow.... erm- why would you sell someone a puppy that can't afford to pay for it?!
> 
> I am going to be putting money away each week, I've worked out how much I need to put away each week to have enough money by the end of march - it's a spring planned mating - so I will have enough when the time comes to pay for her, and I'll still have enough money for all the other things I need along the way.


You never fail to amaze me where do you get your energy from


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> You never fail to amaze me where do you get your energy from


Hmm I do drink at least 3 (small) bottles of lucozade a day :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Much like breeding terms it is fraught with problems and not to be entered into lightly but can and is done.

Like most I dont have pots of money lying around but the dogs do not want for anything. Are insured, eat well etc etc. And it is very possible the right pup comes about at the wrong time.

If the right puppy came about at the wrong financial time there is a couple of people I know well enough in the breed that I would be willing to enter into that kind of agreement with.

I would of course endeavour to pay off the pup in as short a time as possible. and as well as all I have just said I do know someone (in another breed) who this hasnt worked out well for.


----------

